# Kitchen Knife



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good Kitchen knifes are a must. My wife has a paring knife that was her grandmothers it has been around a long time It is a Chicago Cutlery model C 102 . Seems you can still buy them used on the net cheap. Chicago Cutlery Still offers a look alit that is almost the same.
Not sure what it sold for back then but still paying for it's self after all these years.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Good Kitchen knifes are a must.


Ain't that the truth! I guess I have more of the German ones (Henckels) than any, and I do love them, but I'm really a fan of the Japanese style. I find I always reach for my Global knives as they just stay sharp & are much lighter than the German ones. I really like the one pictured below as I use it as a smallish chef knife. I'd hate to debone a turkey without my Global boning knife. It is super sharp, light & very flexible for getting around those bones.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Still find Old Hickory knives at flea markets.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now that I am doing a lot of the cooking around here sharping a large pipe of knives as I sit here.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

CC still sells some really great knives that aren't expensive and will sharpen up really nice. Wally World has them for under $20

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Chicago-Cutlery-Essentials-3.5-Parer-Knife/17619433


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

View attachment 40465

I use one of these Old Hickory boning knives, I go it at Wal Mart. It is very easy to sharpen and gets very sharp too. It cost me about 10 bucks at the most.
(Note: Someone was bound to post an Old Hickory, it was a certain as taxes.):tango_face_wink:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> View attachment 40465
> 
> I use one of these Old Hickory boning knives, I go it at Wal Mart. It is very easy to sharpen and gets very sharp too. It cost me about 10 bucks at the most.
> (Note: Someone was bound to post an Old Hickory, it was a certain as taxes.):tango_face_wink:


The C102 is like that the handle has 3 rivets and is rounded on the end.
The ceramic knife daughter gave my wife has an amazing cut. I have been warmed they break if you drop them.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Most of my favorite knives were found at flea markets or tag sales, some even at Salvation Army. Carving knives, chef knives, fillet knives, cleavers.........

Almost all are carbon steel and high quality USA or German made.

For general use/abuse I have a selection of medium quality stainless that I can leave in the dishpan and not worry about rust.

I also have started making some up from blade blanks and staves. I'm still learning this and have more blanks both for kitchen and sheath knives.

I'm still expanding the set of small kitchen knives as time permits, and have blanks for carving and chef knives. Also have some blanks for sheath knives for hunting/fishing, some of these are Soligen steel from Germany and the original quality blank supply of these is drying up.

Here are some made from stainless Green River blanks with osage handles. One is a general purpose/steak, the other a paring knife. I'm doing some of these with heartwood black cherry handles which has a deep color like mahogany and is also rot resistant like osage.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> The C102 is like that the handle has 3 rivets and is rounded on the end.
> The ceramic knife daughter gave my wife has an amazing cut. I have been warmed they break if you drop them.


The Old Hickory is as reasonable, as any knife that I have found. I can get it sharp enough to slice notebook paper with very little effort. 
I like the idea of ceramic knives: but they came along too late for me.
I don't know if a ceramic knife will break if dropped, and I will probably never know. At 10 bucks, I will always pick the Old Hickory, it is a bargain.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I am a big fan of the Made in Switzerland knives. Forschner/Victornox. I checked with every butcher within a 50 mile radius and its all they use..so figger it be good enough for down home folks. I have the 12" Granton slicer..the 9" Chef Knife..the 6" curved boner...paring knife..and a sharpening steel. Worth their weight in gold..but cost much less than the kraut knives. 
https://www.swissknifeshop.com/shop...ss-army-knives/victorinox-kitchen-cutlery?p=5
PS Edit..also much easier to sharpen. All it takes is a few licks on the steel to make them sharp.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Get a good knife sharpener for kitchen knives. For my carry knives I use a hand sharpener. For my kitchen knives I have an electric knife sharpener. I wish I was a better knife smith...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I have two large kitchen knives that I believe my father made out a file or something. 
Probably 25 years older than I am. I saw him when I was a kid make new handles for them.
They sharpen beautifully and hold an edge well. The blades are well stained so the wife won't use them
They are stashed away for "just in case."


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I am a big fan of the Made in Switzerland knives. Forschner/Victorinox. I checked with every butcher within a 50 mile radius and its all they use..so figger it be good enough for down home folks. I have the 12" Granton slicer..the 9" Chef Knife..the 6" curved boner...paring knife..and a sharpening steel. Worth their weight in gold..but cost much less than the kraut knives. https://www.swissknifeshop.com/shop...ss-army-knives/victorinox-kitchen-cutlery?p=5
> PS Edit..also much easier to sharpen. All it takes is a few licks on the steel to make them sharp.


Same here on the Forschner Knives. Bought a set 20 plus years ago for the wife from one of the few knife shops left in Las Vegas at the time. I chose the 12 inch Chef's as the larger of the set and bought a set of the ceramic rods to do the sharpening so that it was easier for me to maintain the double angle blade than with a steel. After years of shuffling knifes back and forth between the house and RV, I took a couple of the seldom used smaller knifes and bought an additional 12 in Chef's knife and set of ceramic rods to keep in the RV. Turns out, I use the 12 in far more than the wife does.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As a knife salesman, I must add that your question is akin to, _"Of the 3.5 billion women on the planet, which one should I marry?"_

Each country has a specialty knife, many are similar. For example, what an Inuit calls an "ulu" a Sicilian calls a "mezzaluna."

The Japanese have a specialty knife for every type and style of food. They have a gyuto for beef, a yanagiba for fish and a nakiri for slicing vegetables very thin.

Prices range from 22 bucks to 5,000 dollars.

Excuse me for being a snob, but I buy folded Japanese steel knives. I am proud to say I own an Hattori.


----------



## evadaniels (Mar 13, 2021)

I am looking for a best-pocket-knife-sharpener. Anyone suggest me the best pocket knife?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

evadaniels said:


> I am looking for a best-pocket-knife-sharpener. Anyone suggest me the best pocket knife?


Part of that will depend on how much effort and/or how much money you want to put into it. Add in what type (or how fine) of an edge you want on said knife.

I'm no expert by any stretch of the imagination but I do okay with diamond stones. These are the same thing I use for my woodworking tools.


----------



## evadaniels (Mar 13, 2021)

@inceptor
I think it doesn't matter.  By the way thanks for your response.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

evadaniels said:


> @inceptor
> I think it doesn't matter.  By the way thanks for your response.


There are lots of YouTube video's on the subject. All use various types of equipment and ways to use them. That plus trial and error is how I learned.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I have a full kitchen set of Cutco knives that I've had for about 15+ years. They were fairly expensive even back then but they are as good today as the day I bought them.

There may be better more expensive knives out there but I've never been disappointed by these and feel that I've definitely got my $ worth out of them.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Nick said:


> I have a full kitchen set of Cutco knives that I've had for about 15+ years. They were fairly expensive even back then but they are as good today as the day I bought them.
> 
> There may be better more expensive knives out there but I've never been disappointed by these and feel that I've definitely got my $ worth out of them.


We have a whole drawer full of Cutco - seems like a lot of our friends college kids tried their hand at selling Cutco, don't know if they made any money, but word got out to ring ol Dan's doorbell...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

LetsGo said:


> We have a whole drawer full of Cutco - seems like a lot of our friends college kids tried their hand at selling Cutco, don't know if they made any money, but word got out to ring ol Dan's doorbell...


My wife got talked into buying a set from a nephew. He didn't last long at it but she likes them so much we've added a few items.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have what I inherited from my parents and my husbands parents, I think I only ever bought one kitchen knive and it was a really good bread knive. My mezzaluna and others came from Denmark with my husbands grandmother and are over 100 years old so no longer pretty to look at but sharpen nicely and stay sharp for a long time.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*I am looking for a best-pocket-knife-sharpener. Anyone suggest me the best pocket knife?*

I don't think the "knife" is the important part of this equation. It sounds like you are searching for a tool, and usually a sharp knife isn't as good for chores as is a screwdriver.

My suggestion--and you may politely ignore it--is to learn the discipline of sharply edged tools. Now, I do carry a jackknife, but it's there for chores and wiring a stubborn F-150 engine. In fact, I don't think a pocketknife is really a superior tool. It's more of a "last ditch" item.

Having said that, I believe you're probably more interested in using a cutting tool for hobbies, repairs in your shop or simply making thin slices of wood to get a bonfire going. I use a fixture, myself.

For almost 20 years I have used an item called "The Edge Pro." One of the most aggravating issues of slicing is that you have to almost clamp wood into a iron vice to keep a saw from wandering all over your bench. The Edge Pro is/has a small adjustable stand, a delineated 'arm' for proper heights, and a rigid attachment for files. You might want to research this item.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have near a full seat of Victornox..made by yuppin yimmines in Sweden. I love them to pieces. I wouldnt take a free Henckles. Spent half a day trying help a lady friend put on edge on one at a cooking contest one time. Those things need a grinding wheel or maybe a diamond steel. My Victornox sharpen up quick on the steel. Checked with every store butcher in DFW and that is all they use.


----------

